#  Ernährung >   Protein injektion  "Spritze" >

## Taurin_

Hallo erstmal. 
Meine Frage ist ob man Protein nicht nur alleine durch die Nahrung ( Essen und Trinken )
aufnehmen kann. 
Bin im Kraftsportler und möchte nicht noch mehr Proteinreiche Nahrung essen oder durch Proteingetänke zu mir nehmen *kotz' 
1. z.B. mit einer Spritze wodurch das Protein in den Muskel injiziert wird! 
2. Könnte der Körper das eigentlich so 100%ig aufnehmen und verwerten oder würde das nicht klappen oder der Körper dagegen ankämpfen ? 
3. Gäbe es dort auch keine Nebenwirkungen sowie beim Essen oder Trinken? 
4. Was wäre bein dem Versuch, wenn ich Proteinpulver in Wasser vollständig auflösen würde und mir mehrfach am Tag dies in die muskeln injizieren würde.
WAS würde dann Passieren oder wie würde der Körper reagieren ?   
Das sind alles ernste Fragen und ich hoffe das man mir dabei helfen kann :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
( ich werde keine eigenversuche betreiben )

----------


## Pianoman

Mein junger Freund,   
abgesehen von möglichen allergischen Reaktionen, Abkapslungen, Gefäßverletzungen in der Muskulatur, und ggf. Entzündungen, wird Dir die Proteinspritze in den Muskel überhaupt nichts bringen.   
Der Organismus baut seine körpereigenen Zellproteine aus Aminosäuren auf, in die sämtliche Nahrungsproteine zerlegt werden. Mehr gibt’s dazu nicht zu sagen  
Im übrigen empfehle ich Dir die nachfolgende Website. Vielleicht verhilft die Dir zu einer etwas entspannteren Sichtweise.    http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub019.pdf

----------


## ramon

also ich würde mal sagen, dass man nicht mehr als 2g protein pro 1kg körpergewicht zu sich neheen sollte - alles andere wird durch den körper sowieso wieder ausgeschieden.

----------

